# view RAW histogram on location with Samsung tablet?



## niels123 (Sep 28, 2015)

In autumn, I'd like to go out to photograph mushrooms. Since they rareley move ( ;D ) I usually take my time to optimize lighting and exposure (including ETTR). However, I do notice at home that often there is quite some space left in my raw histogram because of the extra DR in RAW compared to JPEG. 

I searched a bit on the internet, but couldn't find a solution, so I ask here  Is there a possibility to view the RAW histogram on a samsung tablet? I have a special cable and use DSLR controller for remote focus stacking, but it only allows you to view jpeg histogram


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 29, 2015)

Do you have a camera upon which magic lantern will run?


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 29, 2015)

Adobe have Lightroom and Photoshop available for you tablet.
If you have a subscription with Adobe, you can download them for free.


----------



## niels123 (Sep 29, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Do you have a camera upon which magic lantern will run?



5D3: yes
7D2: no?

Since I like crop for macro, I usually stack with 7D2.

Maybe it's me, but Magic Lantern feels a bit tricky to me. A bricked 5D3 is a bit of an expensive 'joke'.

If you use ML for ETTR, can you then still save CR2 files or will you get DNG's?


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 29, 2015)

I find that it you shoot 'neutral' with the contrast and saturation switched right down you can get the rear LCD information ( histogram + blinkies) accurate to within about 0.17 - 0.33 of a stop.


----------



## niels123 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> I find that it you shoot 'neutral' with the contrast and saturation switched right down you can get the rear LCD information ( histogram + blinkies) accurate to within about 0.17 - 0.33 of a stop.



Thanx that's a useful suggestions ;D Do you mean contrast and saturation set to -4? What about color tone?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 29, 2015)

niels123 said:


> If you use ML for ETTR, can you then still save CR2 files or will you get DNG's?



I'm not sure. I believe you can display a RAW histogram, however, even if you don't use its ETTR routine.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 29, 2015)

niels123 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I find that it you shoot 'neutral' with the contrast and saturation switched right down you can get the rear LCD information ( histogram + blinkies) accurate to within about 0.17 - 0.33 of a stop.
> ...



I've never moved colour tone for this purpose, but have sharpening at 0 and shoot in Adobe rgb for maximum range.


----------



## niels123 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Does the choice of Adobe RGB affect the CR2 data?


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 29, 2015)

niels123 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > niels123 said:
> ...



I think the answer here is in theory no, but in practice yes. The raw capture doesn't have a colour space but I'm not aware of a camera that enables you to change the file back. You can do it with processing software, but if you shot raw in sRGB and then changed it in the conversion I'm not sure if you're getting 'full' Adobe rgb.


----------

